# Saitek bringt Call of Duty: Black Ops Peripherie



## Xate (22. Oktober 2010)

Am 28.10.2010 wird Saitek vorraussichtlich eine Maus und ein Mousepad im  Call of Duty: Black Ops Theme herausbringen. 
Außerdem erscheint am 08.11.2010 ein passendes 5.1 Headset für die PS3.

Die Maus wird unter dem Namen 'Call of Duty Black Ops Stealth Mouse'
für 84,80 bei Amazon.de angeboten.  Die Maus wird 5600dpi haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Mousepad 'Call of Duty Black Ops Stealth Gaming Surface'
ist für 17,64 € ebenfalls bei amazon.de vorbestellbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Dolby Surround 5.1 Headset ist zurzeit nur für PS3 vorbestellbar,
höhrt auf den Namen 'Call of Duty Black Ops Dolby Surround Gaming Headset' und schlägt mit 229,00 € zu Buche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quellen: 
Call of Duty Black Ops Dolby Surround Gaming Headset: Amazon.de: Games
Call of Duty Black Ops Stealth Gaming Surface: Amazon.de: Games
Call of Duty Black Ops Stealth Mouse: Amazon.de: Games

Mfg Xate


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Oktober 2010)

Die maus is einfach nur Krank !!


----------



## CPU-GPU (22. Oktober 2010)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Die maus is einfach nur Krank !!


oder ne KrankHEIT  Sieht nich unbedingt bequem aus die maus, glaub kaum dass sie gut in der hand liegt. Aber diejenigen die das zeug kaufen, kaufen es eh nur wegen dem CoD Aufdruck, auch ne gute taktik um billige technik teuer an den mann zu bringen


----------



## Xate (22. Oktober 2010)

Saitek macht ja eh immer etwas kranke sachen 
Die Maus hab ich iwo schonmal gesehen.. vielleicht cyborg serie oder so.
Wenns mal mehr infos zum Mousepad gibt würd ich mit das wohl holen. Hab hier seit Ewigkeiten son olles Hardplastikteil V2 oder so


----------



## WarPilot (22. Oktober 2010)

hätten die jetzt eine Tastatur gebracht, hätte ich zugeschlagen. Die Tastaturen von Saitek sind meiner Meinung nach nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sturmi (22. Oktober 2010)

Xate schrieb:


> Saitek macht ja eh immer etwas kranke sachen
> Die Maus hab ich iwo schonmal gesehen.. vielleicht cyborg serie oder so.
> Wenns mal mehr infos zum Mousepad gibt würd ich mit das wohl holen. Hab hier seit Ewigkeiten son olles Hardplastikteil V2 oder so



-> Saitek Cyborg R.A.T 7 Gaming Mouse, USB (CCB437080002) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## r34ln00b (22. Oktober 2010)

von saitek erwarte ich nicht zu viel.


----------



## LosUltimos (22. Oktober 2010)

Also über die R.A.T 7 kann ich net klagen und sie liegt in meiner hand bequem!


----------



## Jami (22. Oktober 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> oder ne KrankHEIT  Sieht nich unbedingt bequem aus die maus, glaub kaum dass sie gut in der hand liegt. Aber diejenigen die das zeug kaufen, kaufen es eh nur wegen dem CoD Aufdruck, auch ne gute taktik um billige technik teuer an den mann zu bringen


Also die Cyborg R.A.T. liegt bequemer in der Hand, als man denkt, bei den ganzen Lücken dadrin!


r34ln00b schrieb:


> von saitek erwarte ich nicht zu viel.


Mein Cyborg-Keyboard ist klasse, sowohl vom tastenanschlag als auch die Verarbeitung.


----------



## nulchking (22. Oktober 2010)

Mir geht das ganz Peripherie gehabe auf die Nuss, ganz ehrlich die Drucken da irgendwas drauf oder kleben nen Aufkleber drauf und verlangen 20€ mehr -.-


----------



## Creep1972 (23. Oktober 2010)

Also MEDIAPROFI24, listet die "normale" Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 schon für 51,61€. 30 Euro mehr für´n Aufdruck ist echt frech


----------



## Badboy121 (23. Oktober 2010)

habe die maus auch schon in der hand gehalten und war überrascht, sie liegt perfekt in der hand. habe erst gedacht dass ich meine finger zum teil verrenken muss aber dann hat sich das komplette gegenteil herausgestellt. unterhalb der maus gibt es gewichte, die man je nach bedarf rausnehmen oder dazupacken kann. also respekt an saitek. hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab den Joystick aus der Cyborg Serie, und der liegt auch sehr gut in der Hand, obwohl man es bei dem Aussehen nicht erwarten würde. Gute Arbeit!

@Topic:
Wer sich HW kauft, die so auf ein Spiel fixiert ist, ist selber Schuld. Mir zumindest würden die Aufdrücke nach 5 Wochen auf die Nerven gehe. Dafür auch noch 30€ draufzahlen? - no way.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Oktober 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Joystick aus der Cyborg Serie, und der liegt auch sehr gut in der Hand, obwohl man es bei dem Aussehen nicht erwarten würde. Gute Arbeit!
> 
> @Topic:
> Wer sich HW kauft, die so auf ein Spiel fixiert ist, ist selber Schuld. Mir zumindest würden die Aufdrücke nach 5 Wochen auf die Nerven gehe. Dafür auch noch 30€ draufzahlen? - no way.



Vor allem das Headset ist ja mal überhaupt nicht teuer....


----------



## GaAm3r (24. Oktober 2010)

Das PC360 kostet weniger


----------



## Rocksteak (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann Totenköpfen mit Mütze eh nichts abgewinnen...


----------



## Janny (26. Oktober 2010)

230€ für das Headset ?  Alter schwede ..


----------



## Black Op (29. November 2010)

Die Maus ist einfach nur der Hammer! Liegt spitze in der Hand und ist echt sehr präzise! 
Es ist zwar ne R.A.T. 5 aber mit dem Sensor aus der R.A.T. 7. Das Einzige, was ich schade finde ist, dass man die Daumenablage nicht verstellen kann und die Gleitfüße sind ein wenig zu klein geraten. Das ist aber auch schon Alles, was ich negativ finde....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (29. November 2010)

Habe die Maus auch schon in der Hand gehabt, liegt wie einige sagen besser als man denkt in der Hand. Fast besser als meine Kone. Klasse Teil aber mit dem Aufdruck echt nur was für Nerds.....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2010)

Maus? Da geb ich lieber dem Terminator die Hand. Ich finde Headset wie Maus einfach grässlich und zu teuer. Aber der wahre Fan greift ja gern zu.


----------

